# Sleeping at daytime



## toby (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a 3 month old cockatiel named Toby.Today he was sleeping at 12 pm
and I got worried that he might be sick.

Is it normal for 3 month old cockatiels to sleep at daytime.


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

toby said:


> I have a 3 month old cockatiel named Toby.Today he was sleeping at 12 pm
> and I got worried that he might be sick.
> 
> Is it normal for 3 month old cockatiels to sleep at daytime.


Snowy sometimes sleeps in the day too, but he is just having a nap. Does your cockatiel beak grind when he is going to sleep? Is he behaving normally and are his droppings normal?


----------



## toby (Apr 24, 2013)

> Snowy sometimes sleeps in the day too, but he is just having a nap. Does your cockatiel beak grind when he is going to sleep? Is he behaving normally and are his droppings normal?


He does beak grind and i have him on a pellet diet and his droppings are brown and snowy is very pretty


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

My cockatiels always enjoy a nap during the day time


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My tiel takes naps too. I think it's normal. Do you also feed him seeds and vegetables? Pellets are good but it shouldn't be a tiel's only food. Seeds and other things are also important. 

Here is a helpful thread: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27479


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

it's pretty standard  Ollie is usually awake and busy until lunch, and then she sleeps 2/3 hrs before waking again... she sleeps more in winter too.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

zippy naps too during the day


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hank always takes a nap around 12pm then comes back out at 4pm

She get's very cranky when she doesn't get her nap:lol:


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers,Cinnamon,Snowflake and Oreo take a nap in the afternoon everyday for
an hour or two then they are ready to be active again.


----------

